# A little project: Review a piece in depth and submit it here



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I'd like to attempt to introduce a place where we can review a piece in depth for other forum members to see. It would be great if the reviews were inspired and or/detailed, but I also don't want users to be burdened at the thought of having to write what they think will be perceived as inspired or else don't want their inspiration stifled at the thought of _details_.

Rather than have the place be dominated by certain forum members who would be more than happy to review piece after piece, I'd like to see reviews from a variety of people. So I'll say that if you are interested in reviewing anything in a way that pleases you, you can hop on board and announce in this thread which piece(s) you'd like to review.

It will depend on the success of this thread, but I think that at first, it would be a good idea to not review any more than 3 pieces if you are so inclined to review that many, and 1 will be a perfectly fine number to pick. So, up to 3 pieces, with 1 piece being ideal as well unless we don't have enough interested. Does this sound interesting?

I really just want a thread where I can look at a bunch of substantial and meaty text about specific pieces of music without having to go all over the place to find it. I also like to see it when people are very personally acquainted with pieces of music.

Now, the _two_ pieces I would like to review are these:

*William Schuman's 6th Symphony*

*Medtner's Night Wind Sonata*

Surprise surprise. I believe that these are two masterpieces by these composers, but are also works that take a great deal of time and effort to get acquainted with. I'm still getting acquainted with them to this day.

This brings me to other thoughts. Cite the recording, if you can find a picture of the CD, post it. Do anything to make your review-post presentation attractive.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I'm going to submit some pieces I reviewed in the current listening thread here, some reviews. These are perhaps shorter than I had in mind, but maybe it wasn't realistic.



clavichorder said:


> Rene Clemencic playing De Cabezon on the clavichord.
> 
> I believe this is vocal music arranged for the clavichord, but I'm not certain. Clemencic plays slowly but with nuance. Good polyphony but perhaps it looses a lot of the power it had with vocal timbres on the clavichord, it feels like I have to meditate or zone into the subconscious zone with this music in order to really get something deep out of it. Otherwise, the music seems often simple and straightforward, yet sometimes weird. I have less of an affinity for it than I do Elizebethan virginal music.
> 
> ...


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

I just did this with an opera; 'twould be fun to do with the Lebewohl sonata if I can manage to be relatively succinct about it. That would be the challenge.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

Ooh, look, I have 1,000 posts! Now I have 1,001!


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Meaghan said:


> I just did this with an opera; 'twould be fun to do with the Lebewohl sonata if I can manage to be relatively succinct about it. That would be the challenge.


It was actually inspired partly by your review of the opera. I thought TC needed some more meaty article type things about pieces. Maybe I just haven't looked in the right places, but at any rate, its inspiring me to write things.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Meaghan said:


> Ooh, look, I have 1,000 posts! Now I have *1,0001!*


The extra 0 comes from enthusiasm I believe.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

clavichorder said:


> The extra 0 comes from enthusiasm I believe.


Haha, "enthusiasm."  Yes, that is a nice euphemism for my present state (eggnog + Bailey's Irish cream + 11:30pm).

And now I shall stop derailing your thread and go to sleep! And then write an article.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Would you like me to put my blog posts in here as well?


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

violadude said:


> Would you like me to put my blog posts in here as well?


You could reference your blog posts.  I wouldn't want to take away from it being your blog, but since you are reviewing pieces, that would be awesome if you copy and pasted in here.


----------

